# Getting started with rhinestones: Which cutter should I buy?



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

OHHHH I am so excited with all this rhinestone stuff and I am very anxious to get started but I guess I need a cutter. Would anyone recommend one? Is a certain brand better then another? Need software too, heck I need everything lol, I did read about Winpc something or other is used alot by people on here so that is a possibilty and I also read about US Cutters and Gcc Cutter and a Roland. Also seen some really pretty sequin vinyl from heatpressvinyl.com. I am just like a kid in the candy store lol. Those swarsovski stones are beautifullllllllll. I am glad i got money to spend because I think I will be lol
Lizzie


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*

You sound so much like myself when I first got started! Yes you definitely need a cutter. I started out really small with a Silhouette SD but quickly upgraded to a Cut 3000 (GCC Bengal). It's a 24" cutter. I would say don't start out any smaller than that or you'll be quickly upgrading within months. My cutter worked perfectly for several months up until last week. My motor went out! WTH! I haven't had the best experience with the tech support over at GCC but I'm hoping that my experience is an isolated one. 

Spend as much as you are willing to spend to get the largest press and cutter you can afford. A good press is just as important as a good cutter IMO. I started out with a 15X15 clamshell press from Sunie. I had many returns because of stones not staying put (EMBARRASSING!) My newest toy is a 16X20 Hotronix Fusion. It's a dream to work with and the sliding platen is AMAZING!
The best thing I can tell you is RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH and know what you are purchasing. You'll have lots of fun with the rhinestones! I sure have!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Cutters*

we use a us cutter and winpcsign pro for rhinestones.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Cutters*

I use a knk groove e cutter.comes with klic n kut studio software.plus a whole lot of extras for $599.00.*SandyMcc *is a forum member and sells that line.Her customer service is TOP notch.
I also use a 15x15 press from sunie$249.Havent had any problems so far with it.
I get my backer board for my template material at the dollar store.I get my transfer tape and hartco425s(template material)at JSI sign.you get the brush to swish the stones into the holes on your template at home depot(uline painting brush)$2.49.then you need a container to swish the stones onto the template,I just use a glass baking pan.and then a pair of tweezers.
that should do you.Here is a sample of what you can do with studio software.there are so many choices,all comes down to how much you want to spend.Swavorski stones are nice.but there are alot of cheaper stones out there that are nice too.good luck to you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



Krystle1981 said:


> Spend as much as you are willing to spend to get the largest press and cutter you can afford. A good press is just as important as a good cutter IMO. I started out with a 15X15 clamshell press from Sunie. I had many returns because of stones not staying put (EMBARRASSING!)


I started out with the exact same heat press and had the exact same problems!
I now have the 16x16 Hotronix Auto Open and I'm already wanting to upgrade to the 16x20! I wish I had just done it right the first time around!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Cutters*

Krystle - did they fix the motor for you? Give me a call if you can so we can get that taken care of.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



scuba_steve2699 said:


> Krystle - did they fix the motor for you? Give me a call if you can so we can get that taken care of.


Yes Yes Yes!!! Finally got it working this morning! Spent the whole day cutting away trying to get caught up!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



Krystle1981 said:


> Yes Yes Yes!!! Finally got it working this morning! Spent the whole day cutting away trying to get caught up!


YAY!!!! Do you feel better now?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



DivineBling said:


> YAY!!!! Do you feel better now?


So much better!!! No whining for me today


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Cutters*

Good to hear it is all running!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



lizziesauve said:


> OHHHH I am so excited with all this rhinestone stuff and I am very anxious to get started but I guess I need a cutter. Would anyone recommend one? Is a certain brand better then another? Need software too, heck I need everything lol, I did read about Winpc something or other is used alot by people on here so that is a possibilty and I also read about US Cutters and Gcc Cutter and a Roland. Also seen some really pretty sequin vinyl from heatpressvinyl.com. I am just like a kid in the candy store lol. Those swarsovski stones are beautifullllllllll. I am glad i got money to spend because I think I will be lol
> Lizzie


I have the ZenCut Green from USCutter.. It's a re-branded GCC. I am absolutely satisfied with this cutter and their support. Along with my rhinestone work, I do a lot of vinyl work... we letter a lot of race cars. I could not be more pleased with how everything it cuts turns out.

I use Funtime Deluxe.. I wish I had gone with Winpc instead. I also have rstones that works with CorelDraw. I like how it is working so far.


----------



## lizziesauve (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Cutters*

Thanks Plum, I am leaning that way to the GCC too, based on everything I have read in the last 2 days and I have done nothing but read and watch videos lol
Lizzie


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

I use an Ioline cutter, which I love, and have a Hotronix Airpress-super nice to use, less fatigue, but I love my Winpcsign for rhinestones, and also, the R-stones program that just came out is such a nice program, and a really nice price point....plus, Jeff from macromonster is a great support person, when it comes to that software.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

BHD said:


> I use an Ioline cutter, which I love, and have a Hotronix Airpress-super nice to use, less fatigue, but I love my Winpcsign for rhinestones, and also, the R-stones program that just came out is such a nice program, and a really nice price point....plus, Jeff from macromonster is a great support person, when it comes to that software.


(need to mention that the rStones has to have Corel Draw to use..I have it and it works great). I cut stencils in a laser. I have a Hotronix Swinger heat press.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Cutters*

Did the stones come off after washing the garment? I have the Sunie 9x12 swing away and i don't want this to happen to my product. Havent tried washing any of the designs yet. Should I adjust the temperature? I saw so many good reviews before purchasing this press thats why I bought it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Cutters*



CELEBRATIONS said:


> Did the stones come off after washing the garment? I have the Sunie 9x12 swing away and i don't want this to happen to my product. Havent tried washing any of the designs yet. Should I adjust the temperature? I saw so many good reviews before purchasing this press thats why I bought it.


Grace, before you adjust anything, you should do some wash tests. Use some old tee shirts that you don't want or wear anymore or buy some cheap tee shirts and press some designs on them. Wear them around the house and wash them several times. I put my stuff in the dryer on low heat, too.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

We have 2 GCC Jaguar IV cutters, 1 GX24 and four 12" MH 365's. The only cutter we for cutting templates right now are the GCC cutters as they are awesome. Looking to get into the Sticky Flock to be able to cut the template material with every cutter we own. Would be very cool to be able to make some small templates with the little cutters as well, or have new employees practice on them so the Jaguars can do their work. I have some awesome new ideas for the sticky flock once it get it and test it out. Mind is racing right now with the Possibilities of customization and sticky flock materials.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I love my GCC Puma III.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> We have 2 GCC Jaguar IV cutters, 1 GX24 and four 12" MH 365's. The only cutter we for cutting templates right now are the GCC cutters as they are awesome. Looking to get into the Sticky Flock to be able to cut the template material with every cutter we own. Would be very cool to be able to make some small templates with the little cutters as well, or have new employees practice on them so the Jaguars can do their work. I have some awesome new ideas for the sticky flock once it get it and test it out. Mind is racing right now with the Possibilities of customization and sticky flock materials.


You are going to LOVE the sticky flock material. One of my biggest problems with the Hartco is the weeding. I was never able to get my machine to make the perfect cut. Another plus is the spacing for the designs. You are able to get the stones closer together without worrying about the material ripping apart. The only downside for me was the wasted material because it was only offered by the sheet. Now they are offering it BY THE ROLL so I'm definitely on board! I used to save the flock for the big jobs only but now I'm going sticky flock for everything!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I noticed on the StickyFlock's website, they have the pink stickyflock and grey stickyflock. What is the difference besides the color?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> I noticed on the StickyFlock's website, they have the pink stickyflock and grey stickyflock. What is the difference besides the color?


There is no difference. The reason for the different colors is that you can use a different color workstation from your templates so it's easy to see where stones need to be brushed in. You can use all one color, but we've found it to be easier with two. 
Good question!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Stephanie!! That makes a lot of sense. I knew the price was the same, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some other difference that I couldn't find. Thanks again!!


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

I would suggest the GCC cutter from Digital Art Solutions. It is more expensive than some, but with so many more features and power!
I'm sure you would love it.
Get more info from their website.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> Thanks Stephanie!! That makes a lot of sense. I knew the price was the same, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some other difference that I couldn't find. Thanks again!!


You're very welcome, Marilyn!
These are old templates but you can see how it would be easier to see what you're doing on the peace sign vs the heart and paw.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Whats the best way to clean the debris such a lint, fuzz or pet hair that collects on my sticky flock work station and templates? It transfers to my transfer tape and I am constantly picking debris off the tape before I ship it to my customer.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the name Bling It On! 

Grab a lint roller that has the removable sticky sheets on them. They work great!

Brian


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Lizzie,

My personal choices for Rhinestone software are Winpcsign2010 and DAS
I have a ton of the other Rhinestone Software , I love to research all the Programs and Test them out. This way if anyone ever needs help with a program,, I can help them.

I have 3 Heat presses and they all get the work done Sunie,
Mighty Press, Hix. 
Make sure to check your heating plate with a Digital heat gun that can be purchased many places but I bought mine at Harbor Freight. Check to make sure you do not have cold spots.
I have found the Mighty Press and Hix open wider as they are clam shell presses, where the sunie does not and I can burn my Knuckles if not careful in the Sunie. I do not have cold spots and I have never lost a stone off a garment yet,and I have been doing the for years.

My cutters are Mh871 us cutter and Eagle from Acugraphics
Both perform great.
My next cutter will be the Cutter Matt mentioned the GCC Jag, which I am very close to getting.

The Template materials I use most are the Hartco , And Flock materials.

I would suggest whatever cutter you get, trying to cut your materials on a sticky mat and off a stick mat to see which way you prefer, both materials weed the same way then, and there is no weeding out each lil hole with hartco or Flock Template Materials

You pull it up leaving all template boogers behind on the mat ,and ready to stick to your workstation
I cut the same spacing on both of these materials I love nice and tight designs where the stones are almost touching.

I Work on workstations for both materials so i can easily put the templates on the saved piece of White bubble part of transfer tape you normally throw away,, dont throw it away anymore find a bin and start saving it, and put your template on that to store it, it is bendable and stores great that way.

When i am ready to use again, I peel it up and stick to my workstations.

I do suggest the clean cut blades for whatever cutter you cut with as they work awesome

Rhinestones come in many variations

I would grab some samples or a gross here and there and compare
If your market is for a less expensive or wholesale line your profit margin will be greater working with Korean stones .

However Machine cut DMC and Swarovski Stones are Awesome but bring either a higher garment price tag or a lower profit margin for you.

There are many choices you will need to make and we will all be here to give our input to help you as you need it.

Sandy jo


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, Sandy jo! I'm just getting started too and had the same question.
~Kandi


----------

